# Eigener Editor unter X



## jkallup (15. November 2012)

hallo,

woe kann man beginnen, einen Editor zu schreiben?
Also Buchstaben anzeigen ist kein Problem, das selektieren mit der Maus schon eher.

hat da jemand einen Ansatz?


----------



## zerix (15. November 2012)

Hallo,

ehrlich gesagt weiß ich jetzt nicht, welche Antwort du auf diese Frage erwartest. 

Ein paar Informationen wären auch nicht schlecht. Beispielsweise soll ein es Konsoleneditor oder ein grafischer Editor(QT, GTK) werden. Beim grafischen Editor ist das Markieren kein Problem.

Wenn du gar keinen Ansatz hast, könntest du dir auch einfach mal ein OpenSource-Projekt anschauen, um dir so Ideen zu holen, wie man es lösen könnte. 

Viele Grüße

Sascha


----------



## jkallup (16. November 2012)

also ich möchte für unsere Grippe eine Eigene Linux Version machen.
ich weiss das macht mehr arbeit als es sich öphnt, aber trotzdem.
wenn ich X server starte und xterm mitgebe das gestartet werden soll,
dann habe ich ja schon eine Art Editor, nur dort sind die Zeichen fix und nicht Variabel.
Aber für die Darstellung von von Zeichen unterschiedlicher Größe und dessen Markierung
habe ich keinen Ansatz.
Zur Zeit habe ich auch den QT Framework 4 in Benutzung - vielleicht kann man da was machen.
mir geht es in erster Linie dadrum, Softwarepakete so wue bei Windows zu installieren.
Das heißt, das einfach und schnell Rext kopiert und ausgetauscht werden kann.
mittel Kopie und Paste. und ein Einheitlicher Clipboard zur Verfügung steht. bzw. wie bei Delphi,
das man dessen Format angeben kann, und ggf agieren kann.
weiste wie?


----------



## ikosaeder (19. November 2012)

Du wirfst da ziemlich viele Sachen durcheinander, xterm ist kein Editor sondern ein Terminal für den X-Server.
QT ist eine Bibliothek für Graphische Oberflächen, Delphi eine Programmiersprache. Linux und Windows sind Betriebsysteme. 
Copy und Paste kann Linux schon lange. Editoren gibt es wie Sand am Meer und die meisten Programme lassen sich mittels einer graphischen Oberfläche installieren, oder mit einer einfachen Befehlzeile.
Vielleicht solltest du mal genauer schreiben was du brauchst, vermutlich kann dir dann jemand schon eine fertige Lösung liefern. Es würde dabei natürlich helfen, wenn du deine Beiträge Korrektur liest. 
Ich vermute, das wenn du nach "Delphi" "QT" und "Texteditor" suchst, wirst du genügend Ansätze für einen einfachen Texteditor finden.


----------



## jkallup (21. November 2012)

nun, ich wollte eine Art X Server bauen, der ein graphisches Grundwerk liefert.
der momentane X Server ist ja schon über 20 Jahe alt...
ist vielleicht ein harter Weg, aber ich Programmiere gerne 
der X ist nen monströses Teil.
deshalb wollte ich was kleineres machen, das auf einen eagel lauffähig ist.


----------



## zerix (21. November 2012)

Hallo,

erstmal möchte ich dich bitten, doch etwas auf deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten.

Habe ich dich richtig verstanden, dass du einen grafischen Editor schreiben möchtest, der ohne X-Server läuft?

Also falls das der Fall sein sollte, solltest du dir erstmal Gedanken machen, wie du überhaupt etwas grafisches darstellen kannst. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Navy (21. November 2012)

Du suchst den "framebuffer" – ich stelle mir aber die Frage, was Du genau möchtest. X ist vielleicht älter, aber das betrifft nur den Namen. Sowas selber zu bauen ist unnötig und absoluter Overkill


----------



## jkallup (21. November 2012)

Hallo,

vor einigen Jahren habe ich die svgalib nutzen können.
Diese scheint sich aber nicht mehr zu übersetzen - jedenfalls bekomme ich da Fehlermeldungen.
Muss ich den denn X Server installiert haben, wenn ich nur kleine Sachen wie z.B. ein Spiel unter
Linux zu programmieren?


----------



## jkallup (21. November 2012)

So,

danke Navy für Deinen Tipp!
Habe mir den Kernel Source geladen und installiert.
Danach nach framebuffer probiert und siehe da, der funktoniert sogar unter der Console.
Mih überrascht die Schnelligkeit, eine 100x300 Pixelbox darzustellen.
Habe keine rukler und nix feststellen können.
Gut ich habe auch einen 4 GB Ram 3 Core Prozessor Computer - vielleicht liegt es dadran.?
Nun müsste nur noch das Mäusjen funktionieren


----------



## genodeftest (22. November 2012)

Vielleicht hilft dir auch ncurses, das läuft ohne Xserver.
Willst du eine Maus verwenden? Dann solltest du unbedingt unter X programmieren, z.B. mit libsdl


----------



## jkallup (22. November 2012)

bischen mehr als nur Text (ncurses) soll dann doch dargestellt werden.
wenn ich GPM starte, und eine Schleife im framebuffer erstelle, dann ist der Cursor nur in Blocksatz
vorhanden und überschreibt die graphische Ausgabe.

Dort sollte aber doch nen graphischer Cursor herhalten, der die Pixels nicht killt


----------



## deepthroat (22. November 2012)

Hi.

Es gibt auch grafische Frameworks, welche das Programmieren mit dem Framebuffer erleichtern. Z.B. DirectFB oder GtkFB. 

\edit: http://doc.qt.digia.com/qt/qt-embedded-linux.html


----------

